
David Heinemeier Hansson: 'Apple Has Approved Hey Without In-App Purchasing ' - MilnerRoute
https://twitter.com/dhh/status/1275066259801923584
======
MilnerRoute
The tweet leads to a blog post that begins:

 _Late Friday night, on June 19th, Apple’s App Store Review Board surprised us
by approving the pending bug fixes to the HEY iOS app that were held up all
last week... A sincere thanks to Apple for their change of heart._

[https://hey.com/apple/path/](https://hey.com/apple/path/)

------
bluedays
It looks like this may have been self-regulation as the app store seems to
have been coming under fire lately as being monopolistic. After seeing what
happened with Android in the EU I would suspect that Apple wants to be much
more cautious when they receive bad PR like they were receiving.

------
Androider
Apple also quietly announced a change to the App Store review process,
including no longer delaying bug fix rollouts over guideline violations for
applications that are already available on the store, and a formal appeals
process and the ability to challenge the store guideline themselves:

[https://www.engadget.com/apple-developers-challenge-app-
stor...](https://www.engadget.com/apple-developers-challenge-app-store-
guidelines-073507855.html)

So many folks said "It's Apple's store, they should be able to do whatever
they want". But if everyone is too scared to complain, for sure nothing will
change!

------
MilnerRoute
More news from DHH:

 _We 're going to celebrate what looks to be an agreeable compromise by
ACCELERATING INVITATIONS!! We will invite everyone who's still pending first,
then open HEY up to anyone who wants it THIS WEEK._

